

Rails in a week — day 7 - pluies
http://www.uponmyshoulder.com/blog/2011/rails-in-a-week-day-7/

======
jpastika
Congratulations on your first rails app! I picked up Rails about two weeks ago
and challenged myself to launch an app in 7 days. I'm not going to make it in
that time-frame, but my app is turning into something I am very proud of. I'm
hoping to have something to show within the week. I've been blogging about my
progress: <http://jpastika.posterous.com>.

